# [S] Castle Strike, No Mans Land (PC, Erstaufl.) - [V][T] alte PC-Spiele &amp; 2 DVDs



## Martinroessler (8. Dezember 2009)

Hiho,

      da mein alter Thread weg ist poste ich hier nochmal neu, was ich verkaufen bzw. tauschen möchte:

      Preise kommen von euch. Aber beachtet, dass einige Games in einer Pappbox sind - dementsprechend kostet auch der Versand etwas mehr       

_*SUCHE: (auch Tausch möglich mit den Games unten)*_
      jeweils als Erstauflage in Pappbox:
*- Castle Strike*
*- No Man's Land*



*VERKAUFE / TAUSCHE:*
      (wenn nicht anderes angegeben -> alles deutsche Versionen!)

*Monster Trucks (Jewel Case) (neon Edition)*
      Rennspiel / Psygnosis / 1997

*Microsoft Flight Simulator für Windows 95 (Jewel Case)*
      Flugsim. / Microsoft / ?

*NBA Live 98 (Große Pappbox) (Tandem Verlag)*
      Basketballsim. / EA Sports / 1998

*NBA Live 2000 (Große Pappbox) (Tandem Verlag)*
      Basketballsim. / EA Sports / 2000

*Star Trek Deep Space Nine - The Fallen (engl. mit USK-Siegel !!!) (Jewel Case)*
      Action-Adventure / The Collective / 2000

*Tunnel B1 (Jewel Case - Green Peeper)*
      Action / Neon / 1997

_*
      FILME*_ (mit Links zur vorliegenden Version auf ofdb.de)
The Art of War 
Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## Martinroessler (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V][T] alte PC-Spiele / [S] Aquanox 1 (Erstauflage)*

und hoch


----------



## Martinroessler (6. März 2010)

*AW: [V][T] alte PC-Spiele / [S] Aquanox 1 (Erstauflage)*

alles noch da - bzw. Aquanox 1 wird immer noch gesucht


----------



## Martinroessler (26. März 2010)

*AW: [V][T] alte PC-Spiele*

Aquanox hab ich mittlerweile, jetzt suche ich die alten Spiele von Related Designs: No Man's Land und Castle Strike (jeweils als dt. Erstauflage!)


----------



## Martinroessler (27. März 2010)

*AW: [V][T] alte PC-Spiele*

hoch


----------



## Martinroessler (28. April 2010)

*Suche Chaser*

Neu hinzu gekommen: 

Suche *Chaser (dt. Erstauflage)* - mehr Infos im ersten Post!


----------



## Martinroessler (13. Februar 2011)

**update* Suche Tomb Raider Angel of Darkness*

*Update*

EDIT: "Tomb Raider: Angel of Darkness" hat sich erledigt!


----------

